# photos missing



## s2k9k (Sep 28, 2013)

I was cleaning up my profile last night and deleted my photo albums and now all my threads and posts are missing the photos I had posted. I don't understand why taking a photo out of an album would take it off a thread but now all my threads look really stupid with the missing photos. Is there any way to reverse this?


----------



## daveomak (Sep 28, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> I was cleaning up my profile last night and deleted my photo albums and now all my threads and posts are missing the photos I had posted. I don't understand why taking a photo out of an album would take it off a thread but now all my threads look really stupid with the missing photos. Is there any way to reverse this?


Dave, morning......   I heard somewhere, "You just can't fix stu*** ".........


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 28, 2013)

DaveOmak said:


> S2K9K said:
> 
> 
> > I was cleaning up my profile last night and deleted my photo albums and now all my threads and posts are missing the photos I had posted. I don't understand why taking a photo out of an album would take it off a thread but now all my threads look really stupid with the missing photos. Is there any way to reverse this?
> ...


Oh man that's too funny, really. Yep you can fix it - upload them again!!!! The photos are in the albums but are linked directly to that album rather than being embedded or at least that's the way I understand it.


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 28, 2013)

SmokinHusker said:


> Oh man that's too funny, really. *Yep you can fix it - upload them again!!!!* The photos are in the albums but are linked directly to that album rather than being embedded or at least that's the way I understand it.



Yea that would be like you subscribing to all your subscriptions again!!

I was just trying to clean up all the clutter in there, I had over 90 albums and there was no way to find anything so I said "I'm going to start fresh and try and keep them organised from now on". I do this to my computer all the time so I can find things when I want to instead of searching through pages of stuff I don't want anymore.


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 28, 2013)

That would really be an "oh crap" moment!!!!  Bless your heart!

Kat


----------



## davidhef88 (Sep 28, 2013)

I went to your smokehouse post earlier to reference a pic, I'm starting to gather ideas for mine.  I was wondering where the pics went. Lol kind of funny but not funny all at the same time.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Sep 28, 2013)

Dave,

I will ask Huddler if there is a way they can restore those for you but I doubt if we get an answer before Monday. 

Our emergency isn't  necessarily their emergency (:


----------



## s2k9k (Sep 28, 2013)

Thanks Jeff!
Not really an emergency, just don't like the threads looking like they do.


----------



## smokinhusker (Sep 28, 2013)

S2K9K said:


> SmokinHusker said:
> 
> 
> > Oh man that's too funny, really. *Yep you can fix it - upload them again!!!!* The photos are in the albums but are linked directly to that album rather than being embedded or at least that's the way I understand it.
> ...


I am deleting all my subscriptions again - subscriptions that Huddler thinks I want rather than ones I actually subscribe to. I haven't subscribed to any but have 12 new ones today.


----------

